# Important! All Pigeon Lovers



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

Please forward this to all of your pigeon lover contacts!!!

Our local Wildlife Refuge is very interested in touching base with pigeon lovers. She is are "only" rehabber in Western Pennsylvania who takes in injured pigeons. She was tallying up her animals for her federal permit and realized how many pigeons she has cared for and released in this past year. In fact, this past summer alone, (Yong probably remembers this) her "Wildlife Center" placed 19 pigeons who could not be released (4 were PMV) into a privately owned loft (thanks) instead of putting them down. Some of her volunteers have really grown to love the pjs. She would like to put as many pigeons lovers as possible on her mailing list in hopes of possibly becoming members. It is very important to have members who are interested in "pigeon rehab" to keep the operation going, unfortunately, I cannot find other than myself, too many local Pigeon lovers in the Pittsburgh area. Please forward this to all your pigeon contacts. If everyone could send their addresses it would be greatly appeciated. I don't know what I, and the feral pigeons in Western PA would do without them. 

Here name is Jill Argall, 
address is :
Animal Rescue League of Western Pennsylvania Wildlife Center
6000 Verona Road
Verona, PA 15147
(412) 793-6900

here is the website 
http://www.pawildlifecenter.org/home.htm

or her email is [email protected] 
her personal email is [email protected]

THANKS MUCH,
Cheryl  ...and Red & Fred


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Important! Pigeon Lovers*

Membership is $30 for single, $50 for family, and $150 for Patron level


----------

